# haunted dining room help



## JLWII2000 (Sep 13, 2010)

Can you guys give your opinion on how to make this better?






I'm having a party and I've taken some of my outdoor props to use for an indoor scene. But I think it needs vast improvement and you guys are the best at suggestions!


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

You've got a great start, but what you need is "more." Most importantly, dead people have gotta eat! Set out place settings and heap them with fake organs, severed limbs, blood gravy, rubber maggots and cockroaches, that kind of thing. If you have the budget, hit up the thrift stores and buy every silverplated piece of dinnerware they have. If you don't, try the Dollar Store or even use ordinary dishware and cutlery. Incorporate a centerpiece (although the candleabra would do), or perhaps a large main course of human torso (or whatever - think the Halloween equivalent of a Thanksgiving turkey) in the center of the table.

You might consider a large table cloth under the runner, and chair covers to spookify the scene. Perhaps some cobwebs? If you want to go formal, add place cards to each setting. And who doesn't appreciate a bloody napkin?

Search back a few pages in this very subforum (now that it's in Party Experiences) to see the layouts others have used to serve their living guests, then go wild making undead equivalents. I posted a thread on how to make an inexpensive roach & maggot pie in the Crafts subforum.

Oh, and how about putting some formalwear on Blucky? Or rats (or a cat or a Boney Barney) eating table scraps?


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Another cheap way to spooktify the room is to take cheescloth and soak it in tea.. tear it here and there and hang it as curtains in all those open windows (just use those cheap tension rods to hang it with) White twin sheets over the chairs would work too. I love what you have, I do agree that you just need to layer in some more..


----------



## madammorrible (Aug 9, 2009)

I agree with everyone else. The table needs a table cloth and place settings. Maybe an open bottle of zombie beer or blood wine. Some candles to set the mood. And cloth hanging off the light fixtures, the curtains. The occasional spider, mouse, etc.


----------



## carmilla1970 (Aug 29, 2010)

Yep you def need some drapes up and some fancy goblets(from a cheap shop) too, I'd also have some cobwebbing up and maybe a floral centerpiece of dying bloody or black roses.


----------



## HellsKitchenette (Oct 13, 2007)

Oh--very nice! I've never seen those moving pictures before! Now you just need some organic things to fill in. Brambly branches on the table. Spanish moss hanging from picture frames, and around the base of the sculpture. Torn gauze on the windows like someone said. Dried leaves, etc.


----------



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

There is a serious lack spooky cloth! It's that pre tattered gray or black cloth at many dollar stores at the moment. They do wonders with spookifying. It's similar to the cheese cloth decorations. They can be draped over ceiling fixtures, on walls or hung from the ceiling. I agree with the twin sheets over the chairs and would extend that in suggesting old bedsheets over the table as the base layer and the bench in your entrance area. They cost a couple bucks at thrift stores and dye easily with coffee or tea. The moving picture is cool and I like how you have it close enough to another to bump it and make it move too. I'l put another on the other side. It would be cool to see a whole row of them moving from that one if it's strong enough. A scene setter could perk things up a bit and hide the vast amount of white walls you have.


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

Oh my! Where in the world did you get the moving picture?! I've never seen that before! Did you make it yourself?


----------



## creepingdth (Sep 10, 2009)

i think it looks great but yes what about the moving pictures?


----------



## JLWII2000 (Sep 13, 2010)

the moving picture is available at spirit halloween. I picked mine up at a spirit store for $24.99. It's called posessed portrait.


----------



## JLWII2000 (Sep 13, 2010)

http://www.buycostumes.com/Possessed-Portrait-Creepy-Couple/35439/ProductDetail.aspx


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

JLWII2000 said:


> the moving picture is available at spirit halloween. I picked mine up at a spirit store for $24.99. It's called posessed portrait.


Thank you so much! I'll be on the lookout for them.


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

Looks great -- I agree with the table cloth and table settings and I would suggest adding lighting. If you use black light the white in the photos you have show up great under black light. You can use liquid tide to write sayings on the wall and they will show up under the black light too. 

Here are some photos using black lights.


----------

